# My collection *pics*



## ette (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is my MAC, and some other stuff. Most of my NARS is scattered throughout the house, and I didn't take pictures of my foundations/mascaras.





MSF's




Lipglasses, Lip Gelee's, and Laquer's.




Lipsticks, Lip Palette, Lip Liner's, and TLC's.




Bronzers, Bronzing Stick, Glitter Cremes, and Pearlizer.




Blushes.




Pigments and Pigment Samples.




Eyeliners, Fluidlines, Paints, Sharpeners, and Mixing Medium. I forgot my 3 Liquidlast Liners.




Eyeshadows. Forgot my Mineralized Shadow Duos.




Face Care.




Other makeup.




My Biotherm Collection, forgot my sunblocks and lip care. I have an order on the way as well.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 29, 2006)

fantastic collections the msfs look awesome and the u have tons of lipsticks and lipglasses


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

oooh thats a lovely collection you've got going


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 30, 2006)

nice collection. love the lippies and lipglasses


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

great pix


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, nice.


----------



## ette (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks girls!!


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 3, 2006)

*drools*  gorgeous collection!  I especially love the lipglasses!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 3, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely lovely collection..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ur camera's quality


----------



## ette (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW this is soooo old - gotta update! I have like 3x this amount now


----------



## MACFreak (Apr 12, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 18, 2007)

haha i have that smashbox thing if its a old pallette.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_WOW this is soooo old - gotta update! I have like 3x this amount now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, please update! I want to seeeee!!


----------

